# My first Scraper



## KevinM (Apr 22, 2018)

I made this in under an hour I used a metal spatula for sheet rock for the blade and a couple 1" thick pieces of stock for the handle.The blade is getting better each time I take it out and run across the stones.The practice piece is Hard Maple will be using the scraper on a some Cherry to which I am building a Garrett Hack Huntboard.The other wood in the HB is Sapele got a nice piece for the top


----------



## gmercer_48083 (Apr 9, 2016)

It's interesting that something so simple works so well isn't it? The great part is that it teaches you to read the grain direction to achieve the best results. Good Job!


----------



## KevinM (Apr 22, 2018)

gmercer_48083 said:


> It's interesting that something so simple works so well isn't it? The great part is that it teaches you to read the grain direction to achieve the best results. Good Job!


I am thinking of making one to scrape some instead of sanding just need to locate some pics of what has been used?Is it one handed or a two hand operation?slope if any of the blade?Thks for looking in no major task undertaken here but it did feel good to of had made and it worked.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Feb 18, 2015)

KevinM said:


> I am thinking of making one to scrape some instead of sanding just need to locate some pics of what has been used?Is it one handed or a two hand operation?slope if any of the blade?Thks for looking in no major task undertaken here but it did feel good to of had made and it worked.


You can find scrapers of all sizes and shapes and they don't cost a lot.

Just Google them.

https://www.japanwoodworker.com/pro...3197617070231a00002d,58923197617070231a00003f


----------



## gmercer_48083 (Apr 9, 2016)

*Scratch Stock*

Kevin, This is my preferred type of scratch stock holder. it limits the depth to give a consistent finish.http://brfinewoodworking.com/making-a-scratch-stock/


----------



## KevinM (Apr 22, 2018)

hawkeye10 said:


> You can find scrapers of all sizes and shapes and they don't cost a lot.
> 
> Just Google them.
> 
> https://www.japanwoodworker.com/pro...3197617070231a00002d,58923197617070231a00003f


I was in Bloomington Illinois to watch my nephew's team play Illinois picked up a set set at the Blue Heron p/u an old Spoke Shaver and Cabinet scraper left it all in Birmingham with the sis :| I get it later this week or next by USPS.



gmercer_48083 said:


> Kevin, This is my preferred type of scratch stock holder. it limits the depth to give a consistent finish.http://brfinewoodworking.com/making-a-scratch-stock/


I like that nice design pattern :thumbup:

Go Hossiers!! Finished last game of the series 9-2/ 4 HR's


----------

